# Speaker Trouble



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

My Girlfriends Mom Has Been Complaining That Her Stereo Sounds Like Crap And That Mine Sounds Better(we Both Have The Exact Same 06 Gto's) And So I Checked It Out And The Rear Deck Lid Speakers(the Ones That Are Hooked To The Amp Near The Rear Window) Do Not Dork. I Went To Turn Up The Amp To C If It Would Help And Nothin Happened. So Im Not Sure If Its The Amp Or The Speakers. Is There A Fuse Or Something For The Amp Or Speakers?


----------



## [email protected]dMS (Jun 9, 2008)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> My Girlfriends Mom Has Been Complaining That Her Stereo Sounds Like Crap And That Mine Sounds Better(we Both Have The Exact Same 06 Gto's) And So I Checked It Out And The Rear Deck Lid Speakers(the Ones That Are Hooked To The Amp Near The Rear Window) Do Not Dork. I Went To Turn Up The Amp To C If It Would Help And Nothin Happened. So Im Not Sure If Its The Amp Or The Speakers. Is There A Fuse Or Something For The Amp Or Speakers?


Check the sub woofer amp that powers the rear deck speakers, it's located in the trunk on the drivers side, There is a volume knob to the front of it that can be reached by pulling the carpeting down a bit, and sliding your arm through from the rear towards the front. You will hear more bass by turning it up all of the way. 

Also, on the menu when you start the car, you can turn off the Dynamic Limiter and make it louder.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There is also a fuse in the amp. You should be able to see the fuse end when you pull back the carpeting and look at the fender brace that the amp is secured to between that and the fender itself. 

Carefully pry off the plastic retaining clips so you don't flatten out the ridges that secure it in the holes.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree I think there is a fuse under your dash for the AMP also.


----------

